# Home made stand



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I thought I would through up a few pics of the stand I made for a 75 gallon with a built in 30 gallon or 40 gallon breeder.

First pic is of the stand









Next is the stand with the side open. I made this little compartment for the canaster filter that is to be added.









Next is with the top and drawer open. The top opens for maintanence on the lower tank and the drawer is just for storage of aquatic stuff.









Lastly the how the stand looks with tanks. I still need to build the canopy but been real busy lately.









Hope you guys like, the stand is not totaly done yet, I have a few finishing touches to make like adding a lip to cover the tank trim, but it is almost there. This is the 3rd stand I have made, soon I will toss up pics of the first one I made for a 72 bowfront.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry, posted in wrong place








"moved"


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

looks nice! can you make me one? haha!


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

ver nice, good job


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

That looks really good, I will be building my stand soon for my 125


----------



## swttalker33 (Jun 7, 2003)

thats awesome... makes me start to think...


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

WOW! very nice stand!!! I like all the lil custom things you added and the built in breeder tank. very nice work







!!!

Oburi


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks guys.
The last stand I built was for a 75 and I built in a 20 gallon feeder tank that was built on a shelf with rollers so you could pull it out like a drawer. That way I didnt have to leave any room above it for filter cleaning or water changes, you could just pull the drawer out. Was a bitch to do but worked very nice.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Very nice Jeff, looks pro









Could you build me one and ship it over....


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

very nice!

How about giving us more details on the plans of that baby? I want one!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice job..i too bulit my stand for my 100 gallon...nice job jeff


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry guys, the plans are in my head. I just draw a rough sketch of what I want, mainly to get an idea of how much wood I need to get, and then just start building.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Sorry guys, the plans are in my head.


 Along with alot of other blood curdling thoughts!









I got a "hands on" look at this baby!, Jeff is quite the little self tought carpenter.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys, the plans are in my head.
> ...














> I got a "hands on" look at this baby!, Jeff is quite the little self tought carpenter.


Yeah, Nick got to see the stand in process I think. He is just being nice because we are building him a book case this weekend









*Will Work for Beer!!*


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

That is very impressive work my friend. Did you use 2x4s for support struts?


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

dammmmmmn that is sweet


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

very nice setup ...looks like the ones in the stores but only better ....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks guys,
I used:
2x4's for initial frame and 1x4's looks and support.


----------



## Piranha Kid (Jun 15, 2005)

Great cabinet Grosse Gurke, made myself something not so long ago i agree Want it done right....do it yourself


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

/\ resurrected from 2003


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Thanks guys,
> I used:
> 2x4's for initial frame and 1x4's looks and support.
> [snapback]157249[/snapback]​


are the 1x4's supporst the left side?



killerbee said:


> /\ resurrected from 2003
> 
> 
> 
> ...










i saw that but still had to ask my question


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

great setup


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Very nice stand, especially since you build it yourself


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Very nice job


----------



## mikebo22 (May 5, 2005)

looks really nice.....good work!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Damn 20003. Wow. THats a long time ago,.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Wow old school thread..........the question is did you ever get the canapy made......


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> are the 1x4's supporst the left side?
> [snapback]1154265[/snapback]​


The entire frame is made with 2x4's, and the I put 1x4's on the outside for looks and additional support. All the corners are 2x4's.



mashunter18 said:


> Wow old school thread..........the question is did you ever get the canapy made......
> [snapback]1155878[/snapback]​












My fish room is in the garage now so no need for any canapy!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Only thing I would have done differently is even up the tank on the bottom to be more in the middle. I would have added another compartment on the other side of the bottom tank. It would be longer than the top tank, but only a few inches on each side.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

im gonna build a stand for my 29 n hopefully put a 20 gallon under it like that it looks great


----------

